# Mozart Piece with LASS



## requiem_aeternam7 (May 13, 2010)

Hey guys. This is one of my favorite Mozart pieces. The benedictus from his great Mass in C minor. This is just a little bit of the opening that I mocked up quickly today for fun. I plan to eventually mock up the whole thing it's just that where it leaves off is right where the choir part begins and when I tried putting the EWQL Choir in there it just sounded abominable so perhaps I'll wait to get the tonehammer Requiem to finish this sucker...

But am looking for comments on how to improve it so far. I know I rushed through it so there's a few things that stand out like awkward jutting bass notes in the opening that I have to sculpt better but anything else mix wise you guys can recommend??

p.s. this is LASS and VSL (woodwinds/horns).


http://www.zshare.net/audio/76064795d02ba6a8/


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (May 13, 2010)

tomgahagan @ Thu May 13 said:


> wow... you are off to a great start. Awesome!
> 
> About the only thing that I felt was that it might be a shade too legato. Perhaps it is a rhythm thing I am just not sure but it might need some lightness added for more of a Baroque feeling.
> 
> ...



hey thanks for the comments. you're right since I rushed it I didn't even bother to add any other articulations other than legatos for every single instrument so far...so you're right the whole damn thing is in legato only ...I'll try to go in and intersperse some phrases with staccatos where appropriate. 

took me a few minutes to figure out who the heck "Wolf" is....I'm slow I know lol... yes you're right he was studying old man Bach for the first time heavily at this time at Van Swieten's house and his music took on a new contrapuntality ... in fact that's one of the reasons I chose to do this piece for a mockup because it helps be brush up on my theory/counterpoint by inputting by hand all of these inner voices and such, but other than that I just feel it's one of the most moving pieces Wolfie ever wrote. 

Is there anything good you or anyone can suggest as to what I can use in place of the choir for the voices until I can get some better choirs in there. I was thinking of using Organ to stand in for the choral parts, or perhaps brass? Or just piano?


----------



## fido94 (May 15, 2010)

for some reason the link doesn't work for me. I get to the webpage but I can't play/download the file.


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (May 15, 2010)

fido94 @ Sat May 15 said:


> for some reason the link doesn't work for me. I get to the webpage but I can't play/download the file.



here this one should stay up. today I'll be adding more of the piece so I'll also add an update though this one is already slightly updated from the previous just to tweak a few things

http://www.box.net/shared/zhrj8a45cx


----------



## hbuus (May 15, 2010)

RA, this sounds beautiful! Especially those WW's - they sound gorgeous. That's VSL for ya, I guess! - It's not often we get to hear this kind of music here on VI Control, I think (baroque style? Not sure what it's called). I like it very much.

Anyway, before commenting further, is it possible you could upload a version where reverb is reduced a bit? There's a lot of it right now, I think, making it hard to hear the details in the piece.

Enjoyed listened to this, RA!

Best,
Henrik


----------

